# Baltimore, Maryland



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Baltimore skyline 3 by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

New photos... Taken tonight.


Baltimore Downtown III by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Baltimore Downtown II by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Baltimore cityscape by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd like to see more of Baltimore...


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> I'd like to see more of Baltimore...


The city is lame and going downhill, I don't like this city.

Here is the Inner Harbor the main tourist attraction in Baltimore.


Baltimore Inner Harbor by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a shame!

I'm sure there are others who think differently?


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> What a shame!
> 
> I'm sure there are others who think differently?




Jane, don't let my photos of Baltimore fool you. I am showing the more pleasant side of Baltimore, because I don't venture into the ghettos. The entire western half of the city is a major crime zone on a national level. The city is top 10 in number of murders per year, many locals have fled from the city and the city's population has been facing a rapid decline. It's a sanctuary city which the current Mayor and Governor of the state have allowed illegal persons to enter and live in the city. The city is also going to head in the direction of Detroit if things don't turn around. Besides the streets and roads here are bad compared to Europe something which is really irritating.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:blahblah::wtf::stupid:.UmarPK, you are irritating....Baltimore may not be a shining gem but it is not a POS..:bash:..Obviously you have not been around very long, what planet are you from?.......If you don't like it why do you give it any of your time?..hno:...You really need to get better info and stop with your doom and gloom.:gaah::rant::weird:


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice pictures. Baltimore reminds me of Rotterdam... Not surprisingly, the two are twinned.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin_towns_and_sister_cities


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Old photo I took...I like the simplicity and the lights...




Black Glass skyscraper by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Love this photo, a glimpse from my car window, the reflections, the lights...



Night Drive by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Baltimore


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

UmarPK said:


> Jane, don't let my photos of Baltimore fool you. I am showing the more pleasant side of Baltimore, because I don't venture into the ghettos. The entire western half of the city is a major crime zone on a national level. The city is top 10 in number of murders per year, many locals have fled from the city and *the city's population has been facing a rapid decline*. It's a sanctuary city which the current Mayor and Governor of the state have allowed illegal persons to enter and live in the city. The city is also going to head in the direction of Detroit if things don't turn around. Besides the streets and roads here are bad compared to Europe something which is really irritating.


Baltimore City grew by 1200 residents in 2012. Just sayin...


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

midrise said:


> :blahblah::wtf::stupid:.UmarPK, you are irritating....Baltimore may not be a shining gem but it is not a POS..:bash:..Obviously you have not been around very long, what planet are you from?.......If you don't like it why do you give it any of your time?..hno:...You really need to get better info and stop with your doom and gloom.:gaah::rant::weird:


Yadda yadda yadda.Stop being so rude and condescending to people who cannot get their hands on u.It is cowardly.:down:


----------



## Fells27 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice photos despite the fact that you seemingly only post the ones you don't like :nuts: There are many beautiful, vibrant, and unique areas of Baltimore and you've showcased only a small portion of it. There are so many people in Baltimore that, although cognizant of its problems, truly love the city and work hard to make it a better place to live. Merely mocking and denigrating Baltimore is not helpful and, frankly, quite juvenile.


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Fells27 said:


> Nice photos *despite the fact that you seemingly only post the ones you don't like* :nuts: There are many beautiful, vibrant, and unique areas of Baltimore and you've showcased only a small portion of it. There are so many people in Baltimore that, although cognizant of its problems, truly love the city and work hard to make it a better place to live. Merely mocking and denigrating Baltimore is not helpful and, frankly, quite juvenile.


Why dont u read through properly before making such comments?
*don't let my photos of Baltimore fool you. I am showing the more pleasant side of Baltimore, because I don't venture into the ghettos*


----------



## Fells27 (Feb 22, 2009)

TeaTree said:


> Why dont u read through properly before making such comments?
> *don't let my photos of Baltimore fool you. I am showing the more pleasant side of Baltimore, because I don't venture into the ghettos*


I hope you feel pretty silly right now telling me to read posts more carefully while at the same time completely misunderstanding/misconstruing what I wrote. I was alluding to the fact that UmarPK kept highlighting what he didn't like about each picture. My comment had NOTHING to do with the subject of the photographs. hno:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Just because you don't like parts of Baltimore doesn't make it a bad city. Nobody said you or anyone has too like everything about it. But you don't know what it has been through by the way you view it with your elitist views/comments. People have been trying for over 60 plus years to improve it, and they have, with no help from you and people like you.


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Fells27 said:


> I hope you feel pretty silly right now telling me to read posts more carefully while at the same time completely misunderstanding/misconstruing what I wrote. I was alluding to the fact that UmarPK kept highlighting what he didn't like about each picture. My comment had NOTHING to do with the subject of the photographs. hno:


Misunderstanding/misconstruing is exactly what u did,not what I did.U cannot change that.Why should I feel silly just because u do?Umar mentioning his disappointment at how the odd pic has not turned out to his liking is nothing like *seemingly only** posting the ones he doesnt like*.The truth is,u saw someone criticizing and thought u would be brave an jump in on it too.hno:


----------

